# 1st. Hand Gun



## JAZ (May 30, 2009)

I'm looking for my first hand gun. I have it down to about 3 models ( all 9mm, because of cost of ammo, I want to afford to practice). Thay are:
Stoeger Cougar
Sig SP2022
Taurus PT 92
Any help or suggestions would be appreciated and listened to.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Which ever one fits your hand best. They all are pretty good weapons.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Jun 20, 2009)

I too recently acquired my first handgun and I shot a few guns before making my decision. I shot a glock 17, Beretta 92FS, S&W 38special, and Beretta PX4. I chose the Beretta for several reasons.

#1. The fit in my hand as DevilsJohnson has suggested
#2. Fit and Finish is amazing
#3. Good weight, which helps with the recoil
#4. The styling is absolutely iconic, not quite that of a 1911 but it's special to me.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

JAZ said:


> Stoeger Cougar
> Sig SP2022
> Taurus PT 92
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated and listened to.


You've been able to narrow down the choices from hundreds, down to three. Where exactly do you need help?


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sig SP2022


----------

